# Temperature of 38.7



## Scally

Izzy seems ok in herself, been a little grizzly- but think thats because of her teeth. Her temperature is 38.7, i am soooo worried, rang NHS direct and they have said just to keep an eye on her, cool her off, and give her calpol. Could the temp be because of teething? If its not down in the morning i am going to take her to the docs


----------



## Noodles

Anything over 39 degrees C for a baby over 6 ,months old is a fever (37 degrees or those under 6 months) just strip her off to her nappy and try not to get her too warm.


----------



## MrsRH

Noodles said:


> Anything over 39 degrees C for a baby over 6 ,months old is a fever (37 degrees or those under 6 months) just strip her off to her nappy and try not to get her too warm.

38 + degrees is classed a as fever

36 - 37 degrees is a normal temp

xxx


----------



## twinklestar

have you got a fan? strip to her nappy give her some calpol and put the fan on but not directly on her , if calpol does not take her temp down or your just not happy, get her seen hun, mummies instincts are nearly always right

hope shes better soon x


----------



## smokey

Yes teething can cause a bit ov a temperature, it can also cause a bit of earach and that doent help with the temp either


----------



## Scally

Thank you for replying ladies, i am a little calmer now, she has never been ill or had a bad temperature before, so got a bit panicked there for a while. Thank u x


----------



## Snugglepup

Our G.P. told my Mum to give me a luke-warm bath to cool me down quickly, not cold or it shocks. I would get a lot of infections which gave me lovely fevers. 

I would make it so you can barely feel a temperature difference on the elbow, keep her in and gently swish the water over her, especially the head since it's where we lose the most heat. She may not like it at first, especially if she is feverish since it will feel colder to her (I remember those baths LOL), but after a few minutes her temp will start to come down until the Calpol can kick in. Give it 5-10 min maybe.


----------



## Noodles

MrsRH said:


> Noodles said:
> 
> 
> Anything over 39 degrees C for a baby over 6 ,months old is a fever (37 degrees or those under 6 months) just strip her off to her nappy and try not to get her too warm.
> 
> 38 + degrees is classed a as fever
> 
> 36 - 37 degrees is a normal temp
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

I got the info from here

https://www.babycentre.co.uk/baby/health/fever/#12


----------



## Scally

Just took her down to out of hours docs as her temp went up to 39.2 and nothing was bringing it down. She has a viral throat and ear infection. They were concerned that temp wasnt coming down, but said to keep going with calpol and nurofen, and keep her hydrated- problem is she is pushing her bottles and drinks away, hopefully she'll be better tomorrow


----------



## angelstardust

Doesn't matter what the temp is at the time (if below 39), but it does matter how long it has been at that temp for, which is why you get different advice. 

Alternate the paracetamol and ibuprofen, paraceamol then 2 hours later, ibuprofen, back to paracetamol. 

You need to get fluids into her. Offer juice or water, if she continues to refuse it, get a syringe and syringe feed her something. Keep at it, a few mls every few mins. As she gets more she should want more. 

I'd also advise you to get ready for a loooooong night. And remember to drink lots yourself, tiredness is a killer and being fully hydrated helps.


----------



## OmarsMum

Hope she gets better soon hun. When Omar was sick & had fever we used to give him drops of water with a syringe every few mins & kept monitoring his temperature. He refused to take his bottle.


----------



## OmarsMum

Hi hun. How's ur baby doing today?


----------



## twinklestar

how is she today ? any better? i hope your night was not to unsettled x


----------



## Vici

Hope she's feeling better Hun. When imi had chicken pox her temp sat at almost 41 for 3 days :-( one day we spent 6 hours in a luke warm bath. Keep the calpol doses up even if it's going down as it can soon shoot up again xx


----------



## Scally

Thank you ladies. She seems ok today, the temperature is hovering around 38, with ongoing calpol and nurofen. One minute she is smiling and playing, the next screaming. the good thing though is she is still eating and drinking ok so just need to ride it out. Thank you for asking after her and for your advice x


----------



## Scally

Vici- that must have been so worrying x


----------



## HannahsMummy

Hope she is feeling better. Remember that the temperature is there for a reason. The body raises the temperature to try and kill the infection so its ok for the temperature to be high. As long as it doesn't go up or down really fast your LO will be ok. I tend to let Hannahs go to at least 38.5 before I give calpol.


----------

